# Any fans of German basketball?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My boy is the new star point guard for FC Kaiserslautern. Any fans?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

german basketball who?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> My boy is the new star point guard for FC Kaiserslautern. Any fans?


I am a Kaiserslautern soccer fan, unfortunally don't know anything about their basketball team.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

JGKoblenz said:


> I am a Kaiserslautern soccer fan, unfortunally don't know anything about their basketball team.


But then surely you can tell how Aki is doing


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

JGKoblenz said:


> I am a Kaiserslautern soccer fan, unfortunally don't know anything about their basketball team.



Hey hey hey, look who's back after a two year haitus!!!! What took so long JGK?!?

Anyhow, welcome back, I hope ya stay!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

They play in the same league as my home town (I don't live there anymore, though). A former classmate of mine used to play for VfL Kirchheim Knights, the team Kaiserslautern beat last week. If your friend's name is Whit Holcomb-Faye, he seems to be pretty good. FCK is first in the league and he's 5th in ppg and 2nd in apg leaguewide - if it weren't for an injury against Kirchheim he'd be first in both categories. The other american is Tim Jennings, who's advertised as a defense specialist with good athletism on their webpage. If the team keeps it up they could be playing in the BBL - i.e. the highest league in Germany - next year.

If you want to follow the league, its webpage is surprisingly detailed, including a statistics page for every player (e.g. Holcomb-Faye, Jennings)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Scipio said:


> But then surely you can tell how Aki is doing


 :cheers: 



alex said:


> Hey hey hey, look who's back after a two year haitus!!!! What took so long JGK?!?
> 
> Anyhow, welcome back, I hope ya stay!!!


Thanks for the warm wellcome. I have a bunch of personal problems, but I'm back and I will stay, probably not posting a lot, but I will show from time to time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Steppenwolf said:


> They play in the same league as my home town (I don't live there anymore, though). A former classmate of mine used to play for VfL Kirchheim Knights, the team Kaiserslautern beat last week. If your friend's name is Whit Holcomb-Faye, he seems to be pretty good. FCK is first in the league and he's 5th in ppg and 2nd in apg leaguewide - if it weren't for an injury against Kirchheim he'd be first in both categories. The other american is Tim Jennings, who's advertised as a defense specialist with good athletism on their webpage. If the team keeps it up they could be playing in the BBL - i.e. the highest league in Germany - next year.
> 
> If you want to follow the league, its webpage is surprisingly detailed, including a statistics page for every player (e.g. Holcomb-Faye, Jennings)


Yeah it's Whit, great to hear! Thanks a lot for all the info. He gave me some website but it was all in German.

I expect big things from the boy!

EDIT- I notice your site is in German to, and the stats link take you no where in particular, damn.


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah it's Whit, great to hear! Thanks a lot for all the info. He gave me some website but it was all in German.
> 
> I expect big things from the boy!
> 
> EDIT- I notice your site is in German to, and the stats link take you no where in particular, damn.


Ah, they use php on the website. If this link to his playerfile doesn't work you can type his name into the box next to "Suche"(=search).

If you click on "Süd" (=south, the second league is divided into north and south divisions) on the left side menu you'll be able to look up the league table under "Tabelle" and the league stats leaders (categories are in english i.e. points per game etc. not "Punkte pro Spiel") under "Top 50".

His current stats are:

30 mpg, 21.1 ppg, 5.0 apg, 2.6 rpg, 0.6 spg, 0.3 bpg, 3.1 tpg, 51.1% fgp, 46.0% 3pfgp, 72.1% ftp

They're still first after winnning all of their 7 games with 20+ points. There are 30 games per season, one home/away each, no playoffs and only the first placed team after regular season advances to the BBL in the following year.

I hope he enjoys K'lautern, it's one of the nicest (and warmest  ) areas in Germany, good wines, in close proximity to Strasbourg (France), Frankfurt and Heidelberg (great university town, lots of international students) and fairly liberal considering it's in the south. The city itself is pretty sports crazy, although mainly for the local soccer club.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Thanks a lot, if you could keep me updated on anything you hear I would appreciate it. I won't see him until Christmas time and we only communicate thru email. I tend not to believe everything he says since he thinks highly of himself, but boy backs it up. He was in the top ten in the nation in scoring last year and got robbed out of the conference player of the year mainly because he didn't have a good reputation.

Unless he's changed, all he cares about is basketball, partying and girls. So if the city has that, he's having a good time.



Steppenwolf said:


> Ah, they use php on the website. If this link to his playerfile doesn't work you can type his name into the box next to "Suche"(=search).
> 
> If you click on "Süd" (=south, the second league is divided into north and south divisions) on the left side menu you'll be able to look up the league table under "Tabelle" and the league stats leaders (categories are in english i.e. points per game etc. not "Punkte pro Spiel") under "Top 50".
> 
> ...


----------



## RUsportsguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Holcomb-Faye was the second-leading scorer in Radford University history and possesses some awesome skills with the basketball. If you want to learn a bit more about the former RU star, visit www.thetartan.com and search for "Holcomb-Faye."


----------



## 3-6-0 (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow thats pretty cool. I lived there for about 5 years. I played for thier 2nd team for a year and had a few tryouts for the first team. But I was dealing with a few injuries at the time so thats that. Then I got married....ect

When I left, the point gaurd was a guy from Crotia or Yugoslavia I think. Marco something...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I need a site for the first league now. His ex-roommate is a PG for Eisbaeren-Bremehaven now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm a fan of Dirk Nowitzki if that counts?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

What's up with Misan Nikagatsbe "The German Mobley" nowadays?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I need a site for the first league now. His ex-roommate is a PG for Eisbaeren-Bremehaven now.


this is a bit "late", and you probably already have your info, but anyway..

main page of the german basketball league (bundesliga):

http://www.basketball-bundesliga.de/

the website seems to be in some kind of hybrid of german and english.. you should be able to locate the stats and standings sections. if not, ask..



> What's up with Misan Nikagatsbe "The German Mobley" nowadays?


nikagbatse plays in italy, in a team called premiata montegranaro:

http://195.56.77.208/player/?id=NIK-EYI-82&year=2006&team=1127


----------

